

Kaggle: Restaurant Revenue Prediction has a submission with zero error - rw
http://www.kaggle.com/c/restaurant-revenue-prediction/leaderboard

======
lovelearning
Interesting. They explain why they did it in the forum thread [1].

[1]: [http://www.kaggle.com/c/restaurant-revenue-
prediction/forums...](http://www.kaggle.com/c/restaurant-revenue-
prediction/forums/t/13950/our-perfect-submission)

~~~
gus_massa
One of the links in the post is very interesting, and was submitted two weeks
ago: "Competing in a data science contest without reading the data"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9395287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9395287)
(35 points, 15 days ago, 4 comments)

